# Social Casino >  Lost tickets in new room

## Dyedye22

I have tried three times to play
The new fourth oh July room
When I choose the cards I get 
Kicked out if the game completely
I play on an iPhone 4 and iOS 7.1.1
I lost 32 tickets.
Thank you  :Confused:

----------

